# Premium Seaview lighting kit from Just an Illusions



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Just An Illusion is proud to present our PREMIUM lighting kit for the Moebius
Seaview. This kit goes BEYOND lighting!! It includes a large photo etch set comprised of ceiling, structural support beams, drafting tabletop with parallel ruler. We’ve even included a photo etch table and chairs! If that isn’t enough for you, we’ve added both port and starboard walls in CLEAR RESIN - which allows for backlighting option. We’ve removed all details from the walls, making them suitable for decal application. By the way, we’re including those decals, too, making it much easier to achieve the desired effect! Decals show computer consoles, instrument panels, gauges…all the bells and whistles! They even have a simulated wood grain look. We’ve even added in a decal map for the drafting table and two decals for the diving bell. 

Now, about those lights…for starters, the kit includes one sheet of electro luminescent for a more realistic interior light effect and a power inverter. In addition, you will get eight LEDs. Three of the LEDs are high intensity to be used for the searchlights, three LEDs for the sail, and 2 LEDs for the fins. All LEDs are prewired for minimal soldering. We’ve included brass tubing for the searchlights to minimize light “leaks”. Just An Illusion has also added in 3 fiber optics to be used on the sail and fins. Of course, this kit has all the necessary switches and battery clips included.



Just An Illusion would like to take this opportunity to thank Moebius Models for providing us with the prototype of the Seaview.

We would also like to thank Paul Bodensiek of ParaGrafix for putting design to paper in developing the photo etch pieces and decals.

Suggested retail price $145.00

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

EXCELLENT! When can we order from your website? Ron


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

Any thoughts of offering the interior details separately?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ronster said:


> Any thoughts of offering the interior details separately?


That would be good as I have already detailed my control room and worked out my lighting. But the photo etch parts would be good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That was quick work, and i will have get one. YES, how soon until they are ready ? How much soldering/ modifications will be needed


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Suggested retail price $145.00.



Ow!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Is the LED for the front spotlight a Warm White?

I ask, because having used Randy's kit, I can say that it really makes a difference..


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Suggested retail price $145.00.
> 
> Ow!


But look at what you get: 

Clear cast resin parts
Photo etch parts
pre-wired LEDs
Fiber optics
EL sheet 
EL inverter

Honestly, quite a bargain!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Credit card in hand!

When can we order? Been waiting for this so I can finish up my Seaview.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Makes me glad that I have 2 Seaviews to build; one with Randy's kit, and the other one will be with Gil's kit. :woohoo:
When can we order it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Y3a said:


> Suggested retail price $145.00.
> 
> 
> 
> Ow!


I thought that too at first but then once you figure what you are getting for your $$ its not unreasonable. A lot of time and effort went/goes into putting those sets together. Plus it has p-e, resin, EL sheets. 

At least you have an option now with two different sets available. Both should give good results and depending on what you want.

Its a better deal than the Jupiter 2 fusion core I bought from Lunar way back... now thats a big Ouch!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Being in Canada, I'll just say 

"Ow, eh?"

To me, spending $140 for an add on kit for an $84 model is pretty darn hard to justify to the chairperson of the internal audits and capital expenditure committee, ie THE WIFE. Yes, most of us have one of those. Nice light kit, but there's no way I'm going to survive spending that much on a kit for a kit. 

Couldn't a fellow light his model just as well for a lot less money?

Huzz


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

For me the Just An Illusion kit addresses everything I wanted covered in the lighting kit and more, I really like what I see. I only plan to do this once so I want to make sure I'm happy with it before I button up the hull for painting.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Is the Photo Etched Flying sub part in the kit?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

oooh good question:thumbsup:

inquiring minds want to know


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Sold! Expensive, but for this kit and given what's included (and the labor it saves) that price is more than far as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

jbond said:


> Sold! Expensive, but for this kit and given what's included (and the labor it saves) that price is more than far as far as I'm concerned...


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dave Hussey said:


> Being in Canada, I'll just say
> 
> Couldn't a fellow light his model just as well for a lot less money?
> 
> Huzz


Yeah get the Voo Doo FX set. Its well under $100. Same basic idea for the main lights just not the photo-etch and clear resin parts and decals.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i too have a problem spending more $$ than it took to buy the kit.

i admit it's top quality stuff but over 100.00 ??

i'm not wealthy and i saved $$ just to buy the Seaview!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Is the Photo Etched Flying sub part in the kit?


No, I'm selling the Flying Sub photo-etch separately from Gil's lighting kit. I can hear the postal truck waaaay down the street delivering my test etches. Gil assures me they are right on the money so I expect to have them available for sale by Saturday!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

JohnGuard said:


> i too have a problem spending more $$ than it took to buy the kit.
> 
> i admit it's top quality stuff but over 100.00 ??
> 
> i'm not wealthy and i saved $$ just to buy the Seaview!


Thats often the case. Rite now I am working on the Tamiya Sturmpanzer 43 tank...

Sturmpanzer 43.... $22

Eduard photo-etch skirt armor.... $18
Aber general p-e details... $12
Eduard photo etch zimmerit....... $18
Model Kasten wheel replacement $19
Lion Roar metal gun............ $10

And that doesnt count a new set of tracks which is anouter $40 or so...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> No, I'm selling the Flying Sub photo-etch separately from Gil's lighting kit. I can hear the postal truck waaaay down the street delivering my test etches. Gil assures me they are right on the money so I expect to have them available for sale by Saturday!


YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! That Lil sub is way cool.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What do the ( structural support beams ) consist of ? Are they replacements for the beams behind the glass that have the "gap " area & HOW MUCH SOLDERING will be required ? for $145.00 , I would hope it would be instant install without any soldering.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

model maker said:


> What do the ( structural support beams ) consist of ? Are they replacements for the beams behind the glass that have the "gap " area & HOW MUCH SOLDERING will be required ? for $145.00 , I would hope it would be instant install without any soldering.


The support beams are part of the ceiling and there are slots that you would fold into it with the tabs on the beams. When you look inside you will not see open air. the flat light will give the interior an even scale lighting. using LED's in that area will give it that jack o lantern look. The rest of the LED's are PRE-WIRED so there is little or no soldering to do. It will be to the modeler to have that choice. Time permitting I will build one so that you can see the effect. A nice uniform lighting with a ceiling with no hanging lights. 

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Ok, I see what you mean. Having a nice even light source would make it all that nicer, and having this level of interior it needs even lighting. count me in !
Bert


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Considering how quickly this set has come out (us armor builders have to wait months for update kits) it seems very well thought out and thorough. If you want the deluxe light and detail treatment this seems to be the way to go.

I would be interested in seeing a half built model with the parts installed to see how they work in the context of the kit hull, where the wires and switches run, etc.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Considering how quickly this set has come out (us armor builders have to wait months for update kits) it seems very well thought out and thorough. If you want the deluxe light and detail treatment this seems to be the way to go.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing a half built model with the parts installed to see how they work in the context of the kit hull, where the wires and switches run, etc.


EXCELLENT IDEA, That way we would all know the BEST way to route the wires etc.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

$145 IS TOO BAD! I just have to sneak it in the budget. but I like what I have seen and I think the total lighting set will be fab! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can I get the photo-etch separately? I've got everything else covered.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

John P said:


> Can I get the photo-etch separately? I've got everything else covered.




For the moment this is as a whole kit and will not be broken down. Maybe later if I have anything extra...........


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

When will the kit be available for online purchase?

Oops; nevermind. 

Order placed.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Paypal awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Never dabbled in LED's before and I so want my Moebius Seavier to be lit.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Does this kit have flying sub bay lighting as well?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gilusions said:


> For the moment this is as a whole kit and will not be broken down. Maybe later if I have anything extra...........


Well, the model will be built by the time you decide, so never mind.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Dar said:


> Does this kit have flying sub bay lighting as well?


What I will do is have one of the walls in the sub bay hanger in clear resin and the LED from the front search light will defuse that same wall enough. to light up that area. basically getting two birds with the same stone. that way you will not get that hot spot lighting effect on it.

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Because of the overwhelming orders I have received there will be a one to two week delay. I will send them out as soon as I can.

Thank you 
Gil Hernandez 
www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Any word on when these will ship?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Any word on when these will ship?



Hello Carson


PM me So I know who you are and I will let you know if I had sent it out yet


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Anyone one working with one of these in their Seaview?

I'm looking to put this kit in mine and would love to hear some feedback or see some pics of the kit installed.


----------



## driggs (Jul 9, 2008)

Can the kit be used in an operational radio controlled sub. I am converting my seaview to a funtional rc sub, can the light kit and decals get wet?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Well, the model will be built by the time you decide, so never mind.


Take a Midol, John.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey I like to know if anyone that I sent my light kit too if they can show pictures?


Gil



www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

No one has worked with this kit yet?


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

gojira61 said:


> No one has worked with this kit yet?


I have one on the way - I'm eager to see a few pics of the finished result too.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw the flying sub interior, and Seaview parts, Saturday at WF and was very impressed. After Gil explained how everything works, it seems to be pretty easy to install. And least a heck of alot easier than painting all those dials and gauges LOL!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q7dJZ2Toxw


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Those LEDs in the sail are way out of scale.alexander


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Those LEDs in the sail are way out of scale.alexander


I noticed that too.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I would use Large Dia. Fiber Optics and run it to one LED in the body.Then just color the ends of the FO in Clear red and Green.alexander


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What size were those LEDS ? anything smaller available ? On My PL Seaview I drilled out 2 very small holes in the sail and then I bought some transparent plastic sheet in those marine nav. lights colors and was going to light them that way.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Those LEDs in the sail are way out of scale.alexander


The sail LED's are 3mm. If you take the kit parts you will notice that they are the same size.

Gil


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> The sail LED's are 3mm. If you take the kit parts you will notice that they are the same size.
> 
> Gil


Then why the drilling?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Then why the drilling?


 If you have the kit. you will notice the clear lenses of the Seaview are more like caps. The hole is almost 2mm and the the LED and the kit lenses are 3mm. The kit ones goes from the outside in and with the LED it will go from the inside out and be the same size as the kit ones.

Gil


www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

These guys aren't going to give you a break. Put em' in thier place now and get it over with. I doubt anyone will care.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's all play nice! 
I don't want to play referee here....... I usually end up tossing sombody out of the pool when that happens!

Moderator


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Tim Nolan said:


> These guys aren't going to give you a break. Put em' in thier place now and get it over with. I doubt anyone will care.


Tim,
Thats ok I know what they are trying to do. And people can see it too. Maybe one day they will see it. For now if I am ask a inquiry I will answer.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> Tim,
> Thats ok I know what they are trying to do. And people can see it too. Maybe one day they will see it. For now if I am ask a inquiry I will answer.


I made an observation,and posted a method,thats it.I'm not into drama.alexander


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Really? Where I come from it's just called "rude".


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> These guys aren't going to give you a break. Put em' in thier place now and get it over with. I doubt anyone will care.


What are you going on about?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> Tim,
> Thats ok I know what they are trying to do. And people can see it too. Maybe one day they will see it. For now if I am ask a inquiry I will answer.


What is it about people here and their paranoia? Somone's *always* out to get somone.  Someone asked a question and you answered it. Also, I don't see any need for your remarks or childish pictures, Nolan.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*PM Moderator* has already given his warning, now I'm giving mine. EVERYBODY needs to play nice and let issues that have been resolved w/the build drop. If you've got personal issues w/someone else, take it to email or PM, but leave it out of the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Y'all aren't listening! I said PLAY NICE!
This thread is locked!

Dave


----------

